# Konjunktiv II Passiv



## Serdja

Guten Abend allerseits. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dieser Satz korrekt ist.

Wenn mein Auto jetzt repareirt werden würde, würden wir morgen einen Ausflug machen.

Ich habe früher gehört, dass die Kombination "...würde, würde..." sich nicht gut anhört.... Und jetzt interessiert mich, ob es gibt andere Mögligkeiten.

Übersetzung: "If my car was now being repaired, we would go on a trip tomorrow."

Und wie wäre die Vergangeheit dises Satzes?

Vielleicht: Wenn mein Auto gestern rapariert worden wäre, hätten wir nächsten Tag einen Ausflug gemacht.


----------



## Demiurg

Man kann statt "würden" auch "könnten" verwenden:

_Wenn mein Auto heute noch repariert werden würde, könnten wir morgen einen Ausflug machen._

In der Vergangenheit:

_Wenn mein Auto gestern repariert worden wäre, hätten wir heute einen Ausflug gemacht / machen können._


----------



## Serdja

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Demiurg said:


> _Wenn mein Auto heute noch repariert werden würde, könnten wir morgen einen Ausflug machen._


Bitte ohne ersatzkonjunktivisches _würde_: 

_Wenn mein Auto heute noch repariert würde, würden/könnten wir morgen einen Ausflug machen._


_"würde, ​würden"_ lässt sich auch durch einen uneingeleiteten Konditionalsatz vermeiden:

_Würde mein Auto heute noch repariert, würden wir morgen einen Ausflug machen.
_




Demiurg said:


> _Wenn mein Auto gestern repariert worden wäre, hätten wir heute einen Ausflug gemacht / machen können._


Es spricht nichts gegen eine Kombination von _Irrealis der Vergangenheit_ mit _Irrealis der Gegenwart_:

_Wenn mein Auto gestern repariert worden wäre, würden/könnten wir heute einen Ausflug machen._


----------



## Serdja

Jetzt bin ich ganz durcheinander...


Im Satz:"_Wenn mein Auto heute noch repariert würde, würden/könnten wir morgen einen Ausflug machen." _Warum haben Sie werden weggelassen?


----------



## Glockenblume

Serdja said:


> Wenn mein Auto jetzt repareirt werden würde, würden wir morgen einen Ausflug machen.
> 
> Ich habe früher gehört, dass die Kombination "...würde, würde..." sich nicht gut anhört.... Und jetzt interessiert mich, ob es gibt andere Mögligkeiten.



Noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es (auch wenn die Möglichkeiten von Schimmelreiter und Demiurg eleganter sind):
Wenn mein Auto jetzt repariert werden würde, *dann* würden wir morgen einen Ausflug machen.


----------



## Serdja

Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht gut ausgedrück...

Wo liegt die unterschied zwischen:

"Wenn mein Auto jetzt repareirt werden würde" und "_Wenn mein Auto heute noch repariert würde"`?
_
In the first sentance, its still possible that car will be fixed? And in second, car was not fixed...

Habe ich recht? Also, der erste Satz ist für die mögliche Zukunft? And in the second, it says, that if my car was being fixed now... So, in 2nd sentace, there is no chance that car will be fixed...

Im so confused...

Can someone please give me few example for passive ìn Konjuktiv 2 with translation for both future and present?


----------



## manfy

Serdja said:


> Im so confused...
> 
> Can someone please give me few example for passive ìn Konjuktiv 2 with translation for both future and present?


"Mein Auto wird repariert" = "My car is being fixed" (Vorgangspassiv, Gegenwart)
"Mein Auto wird repariert werden" = literally "My car will be being fixed", but more idiomatic "My car will be fixed" (Vorgangspassiv, Zukunft)
"Mein Auto würde repariert werden" = idiomatic "My car would be fixed" (grammatische Gegenwart mit Konjunktiv2, das Irrealis ausdrückt und Aktionsverb 'reparieren' in Vorgangspassiv, Zukunft)

In German it is very common to express future with grammatical present tense:
"Mein Auto wird morgen repariert" = "My car is being fixed tomorrow" (Vorgangspassiv, grammatische Gegenwart aber das Wort 'morgen' markiert die Handlung als Zukunft)
Direct conversion to K2:
"Mein Auto würde morgen repariert" = common idiomatic translation "My car would be fixed tomorrow" 

It's a question of personal style which version is preferred.
Personally I prefer the proper future tense in your sentence, because it clearly marks the passive aspect:
"Mein Auto würde repariert werden" -> Aktionsverb im Vorgangspassiv
"Mein Auto würde repariert sein" -> Aktionsverb im Zustandspassiv


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Serdja said:


> Jetzt bin ich ganz durcheinander...
> 
> 
> Im Satz:"_Wenn mein Auto heute noch repariert würde, würden/könnten wir morgen einen Ausflug machen." _Warum haben Sie werden weggelassen?


Indikativ: _Wenn mein Auto repariert *wird *...
_Konjunktiv II: _Wenn main Auto repariert *würde *...
_
Du verwendest nicht den Konjunktiv II im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern den Ersatz-Konjunktiv II mit _würde_, setzt also nicht das Verb selbst in den Konjunktiv II, sondern setzt es in in den Infinitiv _(werden) _und fügst das


Schimmelreiter said:


> ersatzkonjunktivische _würde_


hinzu. Das ist im Hauptsatz üblich (wenn auch nicht Pflicht), aber im Konditionalsatz unschön.


Vielleicht ist's im Aktiv klarer:

_Wenn er käme, würde ich mich freuen. _(Konjunktiv II im Konditionalsatz, Ersatz-Konjunktiv II mit _würde_ im Hauptsatz)


Was Du in Deinem Passivsatz machst, mach ich jetzt hier in diesem Aktivsatz: Ich verwende auch im Konditionalsatz den Ersatz-Konjunktiv II mit _würde_:

_*Wenn er kommen würde, __würde ich mich freuen.

_Das ist unschön. Im Konditionalsatz ist es besser, statt des Ersatz-Konjunktivs II mit _würde_ den "echten" Konjunktiv II zu gebrauchen.

Demgegenüber ist im Hauptsatz der Ersatz-Konjunktiv II mit _würde_ üblich. Im Hauptsatz gilt der "echte" Konjunktiv II mittlerweile als unüblich oder auch literarisch: _​... freute ich mich.




_@ manfy
Mit _Zukunft _hat dies nichts zu tun. Es geht ausschließlich darum, ob der "echte" Konjunktiv II oder der Ersatz-Konjunktiv II mit _würde_ gebraucht wird, wobei im Konditionalsatz (zum Unterschied vom Hauptsatz) der "echte" Konjunktiv II vorzuziehen ist. Wir haben im Englischen eine Analogie: _If he came, I would  be happy. _Vom Sonderfall, in dem _would wollte_ bedeutet, abgesehen, sollte man nicht _*If he would come_ sagen, während _would_ im Hauptsatz korrekt ist: _I would be happy._


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Bitte ohne ersatzkonjunktivisches _würde_:


Warum?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Warum?





Schimmelreiter said:


> Das ist unschön.


Und bitte jetzt nicht antworten: "Das sagst *Du*." Ich weiß, dass *ich *das sage. Dergleichen nennt man _Meinung.
_
Ich sagte ausdrücklich _unschön, _NICHT falsch. Es ist eine Stilfrage.

Ich könnte auch eine alte grammatische Begründung anführen, die in deskriptiven Zeiten vermutlich als überholt gilt.

Also belassen wir's dabei, dass es meine stilistische Meinung ist.


PS
Es hat mich gereizt, doch die grammatische Begründung anzuführen.

Das ersatzkonjunktivische _würde _ist eigentlich der Konjunktiv II des Futurs. Dieses wird auch im Realis im Konditionalsatz (nicht im Hauptsatz) vermieden:
_
*Wenn ich ihn sehen werde, werde ich mich freuen.

_Besser:
_Wenn ich ihn sehe, werde ich mich freuen.

_Davon der Irrealis I:
_Wenn ich ihn sähe, würde ich mich freuen._

Was im Hauptsatz als ersatzkonjunktivisches _würde_ daherkommt, ist also eigentlich der Konjunktiv II des Futurs.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> ..., die in deskriptiven Zeiten vermutlich als überholt gilt.


In diesem Fall ganz sicher. Der dumme Oberlehrerspruch "Wenn Sätze sind würdelos" hat so überhaupt nichts mehr mit der Sprachwirklichkeit zu tun, dass auch das Stil-Argument nicht mehr sticht.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Der dumme Oberlehrerspruch "Wenn Sätze sind würdelos" ...


kommt in meiner grammatischen Begründung im Postskriptum (#11) nicht vor, Du argumentierst hier ja mit mir, geh also bitte , wenn Du möchtest, auf meine Begründung und nicht auf eine von mir niemals vorgetragene ein.




berndf said:


> ... hat so überhaupt nichts mehr mit der Sprachwirklichkeit zu tun, dass auch das Stil-Argument nicht mehr sticht.


Stil ist kein Argument, das sticht oder stumpf ist. Stil ist zuallererst ein idiosynkratischer Standpunkt, der zunächst nicht darauf achtet, ob er von anderen geteilt wird. Ich sprach mehrmals von _unschön_, ausdrücklich nicht von _falsch__. _Meine stilistische Meinung lasse ich mir nicht vom Zeitgeist nehmen. Wer sich nicht wehrt, lebt verkehrt. Wer sich nicht gegen den Zeitgeist wehrt, hat vielleicht keinen eigenen.


----------



## berndf

Schöne Grüße an Don Quixote.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Nicht Quixote, Sisyphos!_

Wir müssen uns Sisyphos als einen glücklichen Menschen vorstellen. _

A. Camus, _Der Mythos des Sisyphos_


----------



## Glockenblume

Schimmelreiter said:


> Stil ist kein Argument, das sticht oder stumpf ist. Stil ist zuallererst ein idiosynkratischer Standpunkt, der zunächst nicht darauf achtet, ob er von anderen geteilt wird. Ich sprach mehrmals von _unschön_, ausdrücklich nicht von _falsch__. _Meine stilistische Meinung lasse ich mir nicht vom Zeitgeist nehmen. Wer sich nicht wehrt, lebt verkehrt. Wer sich nicht gegen den Zeitgeist wehrt, hat vielleicht keinen eigenen.


Ich mag auch gern den einfachen Konjunktiv, auch wenn ich ihn in der Alltagssprache weniger verwende. Aber in einem schön geschriebenen Text klingt er auch in meinen Ohren besser. > Ich trete dem Sysiphos-Club bei.


----------



## manfy

Schimmelreiter said:


> @ manfy
> Mit _Zukunft _hat dies nichts zu tun. Es geht ausschließlich darum, ob der "echte" Konjunktiv II oder der Ersatz-Konjunktiv II mit _würde_ gebraucht wird, wobei im Konditionalsatz (zum Unterschied vom Hauptsatz) der "echte" Konjunktiv II vorzuziehen ist. Wir haben im Englischen eine Analogie: _If he came, I would be happy. _Vom Sonderfall, in dem _would wollte_ bedeutet, abgesehen, sollte man nicht _*If he would come_ sagen, während _would_ im Hauptsatz korrekt ist: _I would be happy._


Hmmm, da könnten wir auf unterschiedlichen Positionen stehen.
Bitte beachten: ich hab mir absichtlich die restlichen posts nach deiner Antwort nicht durchgelesen, um mich nicht verwirren zu lassen!

Die Beispiele von Haupt/Neben/Konditionalsatz enthalten jeweils ihre eigenen Aspekte und um Verwirrung zu vermeiden hatte ich absichtlich den obigen Hauptsatz als einfachste Grundform gewählt.

Für mich gilt: Nicht jedes 'würde' ist Ersatzkonjunktiv!
z.B. Vollverb 'werden':
Indikativ, Präsens: "Es wird heller"
K2, Präsens: "Es würde heller, (wenn nicht...)"
Indikativ, Futur1: "Es wird heller werden"
Ersatzkonjunktiv, Präsens *UND* korrekter K2 von Futur1: "Es würde heller werden, (wenn nicht...)" ...in diesem Satz, ohne weiterem Kontext, ist dies *mein* bevorzugter Stil, rein der Klarheit wegen! ...und ich schäm mich nicht mal deswegen... 

Hilfsverb 'werden' zur Bildung der Zukunft:
Indikativ, Futur1: "Ich werde nach Frankreich fahren"
Direkte Umformung in K2: "Ich würde nach Frankreich fahren" Da K2 ein Verb-mood und kein Verb-tense ist, gilt dieser Satz analytisch als Präsens; nichtsdestoweniger vermittelt es für mich einen Zukunftsaspekt mit Irrealis aufgrund der Ursprungsversion Indikativ, Futur1.

Falls wir uns hier schon nicht einig sind, dann lohnt es nicht über überlagerte komplexere Themen, wir Passivaspekte, Neben/Konditionalsatzbedingungen, etc. etc. zu diskutieren!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

manfy said:


> Hmmm, da könnten wir auf unterschiedlichen Positionen stehen.
> Bitte beachten: ich hab mir absichtlich die restlichen posts nach deiner Antwort nicht durchgelesen, um mich nicht verwirren zu lassen!
> 
> Die Beispiele von Haupt/Neben/Konditionalsatz enthalten jeweils ihre eigenen Aspekte und um Verwirrung zu vermeiden hatte ich absichtlich den obigen Hauptsatz als einfachste Grundform gewählt.
> 
> Für mich gilt: Nicht jedes 'würde' ist Ersatzkonjunktiv!
> z.B. Vollverb 'werden':
> Indikativ, Präsens: "Es wird heller"
> K2, Präsens: "Es würde heller, (wenn nicht...)"
> Indikativ, Futur1: "Es wird heller werden"
> Ersatzkonjunktiv, Präsens *UND* korrekter K2 von Futur1: "Es würde heller werden, (wenn nicht...)" ...in diesem Satz, ohne weiterem Kontext, ist dies *mein* bevorzugter Stil, rein der Klarheit wegen! ...und ich schäm mich nicht mal deswegen...
> 
> Hilfsverb 'werden' zur Bildung der Zukunft:
> Indikativ, Futur1: "Ich werde nach Frankreich fahren"
> Direkte Umformung in K2: "Ich würde nach Frankreich fahren" Da K2 ein Verb-mood und kein Verb-tense ist, gilt dieser Satz analytisch als Präsens; nichtsdestoweniger vermittelt es für mich einen Zukunftsaspekt mit Irrealis aufgrund der Ursprungsversion Indikativ, Futur1.
> 
> Falls wir uns hier schon nicht einig sind, dann lohnt es nicht über überlagerte komplexere Themen, wir Passivaspekte, Neben/Konditionalsatzbedingungen, etc. etc. zu diskutieren!


Machen wir's kurz: Wir sind zu 100 % einer Meinung. Die Frage ist nur, was Futur im konditionalen *Nebensatz* verloren hat (während es im *Hauptsatz *natürlich OK ist, einschließlich seines Konjunktivs II: _würde; _siehe Dein _Es würde heller werden, Ich würde nach Frankreich fahren_):


Schimmelreiter said:


> Das ersatzkonjunktivische _würde _ist eigentlich der Konjunktiv II des Futurs. Dieses wird auch im Realis im Konditionalsatz (nicht im Hauptsatz) vermieden:_
> *Wenn ich ihn sehen *werde*, werde ich mich freuen.
> _Besser:
> _Wenn ich ihn sehe, werde ich mich freuen.
> _Davon der Irrealis I:
> _Wenn ich ihn sähe, würde ich mich freuen._
> Was im Hauptsatz als ersatzkonjunktivisches _würde_ daherkommt, ist also eigentlich der Konjunktiv II des Futurs.


Nur wer im Realis

_Wenn ich ihn sehen *werde*, werde ich mich freuen.

_schön findet (und ich rede die ganze Zeit *nur* von den ästhetischen Kategorien _schön/unschön_ und ausdrücklich nicht von den grammatikalischen Kategorien _richtig/falsch_), sollte auch

_Wenn ich ihn sehen *würde*, würde ich mich freuen.

_sagen. Denn das ist der Irrealis I des Satzes

_Wenn ich ihn sehen *werde*, werde ich mich freuen.


_Wer hingegen - wie ich - im Realis

_Wenn ich ihn *sehe*, werde ich mich freuen.

_schön findet, der hat eigentlich keinen Grund, nicht auch

_Wenn ich ihn *sähe*, würde ich mich freuen.

_schön zu finden. Denn das ist der Irrealis I des Satzes

_Wenn ich ihn *sehe*, werde ich mich freuen.



_PS
Bottom line

Der Ersatzkonjunktiv schwindelt durch die Hintertür Futurität (denn daher kommt er sprachgeschichtlich) in den konditionalen *Neben*satz, obwohl Futurität im konditionalen *Neben*satz allermeistens nichts verloren hat.


----------



## manfy

Ach sooo! Na dann kommen wir schon näher an des Pudels Kern. 
Du sprichts als wirklich nur von Stil und nicht von grammatikalischer Notwendigkeit oder auch nur präferentieller Vertretbarkeit!

Tja, in diesem Fall wünsche ich dir viel Spass bei deiner Sisyphos-Tätigkeit, die du wohl noch ein paar hundert Jährchen fortführen wirst müssen, in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass weit über 50% der Muttersprachler - egal, ob gebildet oder nicht - praktisch kein Interesse oder Verständnis für diese kleinen Details der Sprache haben oder jemals haben werden.... 
Die meisten Muttersprachler verwenden die Sprache einfach als Mittel zum Zweck, ganz egal was der Duden oder sonstige Stilrichtlinienbücher davon halten, das ist dir schon bewusst, gell?


----------



## Serdja

Vieles wurde hier geschriben, aber ich bin mir nocht nicht sicher...


Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen:

1)_ "__Wenn mein Auto heute noch repareirt werden würde"_

2)''_Wenn mein Auto heute noch repariert würde''
_
Sind die beiden Sätzen überhaupt richtig?

Im interested, how do you say: "If my auto was being repaired now, we would make a trip tomorrow" (but auto is not being fixed now and there will be no trip)


----------



## berndf

Glockenblume said:


> Ich mag auch gern den einfachen Konjunktiv, auch wenn ich ihn in der Alltagssprache weniger verwende. Aber in einem schön geschriebenen Text klingt er auch in meinen Ohren besser. > Ich trete dem Sysiphos-Club bei.


Also nicht, dass da irgendwelche Missverständnisse aufkommen. Niemand will irgendjemand dazu verdonnern Statt des KII die Ersatzform zu verwenden. Ich persönlich bin auch ein begeisterter Konjunkivierer. Nur, wie Schimmelreiter es in #4 tat, bei anderen ob eines _würde_-vollen _wenn_-Satzes den Rotstift zu zücken, das geht einfach nicht (mehr).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Serdja said:


> Vieles wurde hier geschriben, aber ich bin mir nocht nicht sicher...
> 
> 
> Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen:
> 
> 1)_ "__Wenn mein Auto heute noch repareirt werden würde"_
> 
> 2)''_Wenn mein Auto heute noch repariert würde''
> _
> Sind die beiden Sätzen überhaupt richtig?
> 
> Im interested, how do you say: "If my auto was being repaired now, we would make a trip tomorrow" (but auto is not being fixed now and there will be no trip)


Beide Sätze sind *richtig*:

_Wenn mein Auto heute noch repariert werden würde, würden wir morgen einen Ausflug machen.
Wenn mein Auto heute noch repariert würde, würden wir morgen einen Ausflug machen.


_Es ist schwierig, Stildebatten zu führen. 
*Beide Sätze sind richtig.*


----------



## berndf

Serdja said:


> Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen:
> 
> 1)_ "__Wenn mein Auto heute noch repar__ie__rt werden würde"_
> 
> 2)''_Wenn mein Auto heute noch repariert würde''
> _
> Sind die beiden Sätzen überhaupt richtig?


Beide Sätze sind richtig und bedeuten auch das gleiche. Die Frage ist nur, ob 2) "schöner" als 1) ist.


----------



## Serdja

Vielen Dank. 

Noch eine kurze Frage(ja, ich weiß, dass ich sehr langweilig bin), aber gibt es sowas wie Konjuktv II im Passiv für die Zukunft?

z.B. If my car would be tomorrow repaired....
This should be some wish, that is not possible and that should be happened in the future... Iäm not sure if something like this even exists in German language, but I tried to make sentance:

Wenn mein Auto morgen repareirt würden werde???


----------



## manfy

Serdja said:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Noch eine kurze Frage(ja, ich weiß, dass ich sehr langweilig bin), aber gibt es sowas wie Konjuktv II im Passiv für die Zukunft?
> 
> z.B. If my car would be tomorrow repaired....
> This should be some wish, that is not possible and that should be happened in the future... Iäm not sure if something like this even exists in German language, but I tried to make sentance:
> 
> Wenn mein Auto morgen repareirt würden werde???


It's a little hard to say! The English subjunctive mood is very similar to German Konjunktiv (particularly K2), but it is NOT the very same!!
Nevertheless, regarding your sentence:
Wenn mein Auto morgen repariert werden würden, dann...?? (Vorgangspassiv) = If my car would be repaired tomorrow then....
Wenn mein Auto morgen repariert wäre, dann...?? (Zustandspassiv) = If my car were repaired by tomorrow then....

Im Englischen gib es zwar keinen formellen Vorgangs-/Zustandspassiv wie im Deutschen, aber der Ausdruck der Aspekte existiert.


----------



## Serdja

So, practicaly, only difference between the sentance for future and present, is in the words ''heute'' and ''morgen''?


----------



## berndf

Serdja said:


> So, practicaly, only difference between the sentance for future and present, is in the words ''heute'' and ''morgen''?


Yes. The future tense is never mandatory in German. If the time is defined by context or explicit wording you simply use present tense. The only tenses that are mandatory to distinguish by verb form are _past _and _non-past_ (leaving the "historic present" aside; a complication unnecessary in this context).


----------

